# Land Companies



## knaveman67 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hello,

My wife and I are looking into buying some property. Just last week I came across a land company in Tacoma that sells acreage with in house financing. I talked to them for a bit and they're not some fly by night money grab. The be been in business for over one hundred years and have good feedback and reviews on the internet. 

What they do is buy up land, sub divide it into 20 acre plots then sell them off as part of a larger ranch development. There's CAR's I'm sure, but the county they have most of the land in looks like it would be favorable for off grid living. 

We want to find a place to be a mostly off grid homestead and we're not afraid to build it all ourselves. This place says they can get us going with little down and no need for another mortgage. 

My question is: what sorts of things should I look out for if I talk to them more? What questions should I be asking. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

We have 2 different ones that operate around here and they both buy to log the properties and then sell on contract for prices that almost always exceed those you can buy from a private seller. One owns a property near here with 2 houses on it which they divided. I can't tell you how many times they've sold each of these properties so they must have some pretty stringent and iron clad rules in their contract. Ask them for a copy of the contract and go through it with a fine toothed comb.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

You eliminate most of the hassle and a considerable amount of the cost when you pay CASH, Save your money.:goodjob:


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

They have a great semi-scam going. They subdivide a big property and sell small parcels with low down and high interest rates. If the buyer misses a payment they repossess, rinse and repeat. They may sell the same piece of property several times until someone can pay it off. Meanwhile they are getting the high interest rate. Win-win for them.

I would not buy any land that has or might have any restrictions or HOAs on it.


----------

